# All Holy CaFFy



## CaFFyXP (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey.  I go by the name Caffy. It's not because I like caffeine or coffee. It's because I never liked being called Cathy after being treated like dirt by the Cathys  I _did_ know.

I can be the best friend in the world or the worst enemy one may ever encounter. 

I like to write generally to vent and other times, just to entertain myself. I also write on fictionpress under the username Caffy. I like the site's layout better but I find forums a bit more intimate. I may or may not post pieces I wrote on fp to here or vice versa. (Hopefully, that wasn't against the rules.)

Be nice before I bite your head off. :cheese: -smiles innocently-


----------



## Shinn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello there and let me be first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Caffy


----------



## Hawke (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to the community, Caffy. I look forward to reading your work. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Caffy!


Nickie


----------

